# Carving gloves



## MarineScott (Dec 16, 2012)

My wife is starting to do wood carving by hand (small items) and is looking for a good priced(inexpensive) glove that will not lack in quality.
Brand preference?
Kevlar/steel mesh?
Your opinions welcomed. 
Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyHoss (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure if this helps...was at an Eaton mfg., assembly plant Friday and saw a Fastenal vending machine with safety items for there employees. They had some steel mesh gloves...the people that work there say everything they do or offer is way overkill. Might check Fastenal website.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Dec 17, 2012)

*kevlar gloves*

What your wife needs is a Kevlar glove. A very good source for both hand and power carvers is a shop in Bettendorf, Iowa, called "The Woodcraft Shop", run by two very knowledgable owners, Larry and Carol Yudas. They do not have a website, but if you call them they can mail you out a wishlist/catalog with just about any supply, tool, book or cd to aid in carving. Their phone number is: 800-397-2278

If she just needs a Kevlar glove to get by, you should be able to go to a quality sporting goods store and a lot of fillet knives come with a sheath and a Kevlar glove.Carve smart, carve safe - ken


----------



## BertaRobinz (Dec 24, 2012)

*Showa gloves* are one of the finest gloves that I would recommend, just on the grounds that I has personally used it and still it is 2 years and protects my hand very well. Wear and tear ratio is large and can be helpful in mostly :wink2: all situations. :msp_rolleyes:


----------

